# Teichneuling kurz vorgestellt



## BalticNici (6. Juni 2012)

nAbend oder so  , 

gerade habe ich dieses Forum gefunden und mich gleich mal angemeldet.

Ich miete ab Juli eine neue Wohnung mit Garten (wo ich jetzt schon aktiv sein darf), in dem sich ein kleiner Teich befindet. Meine Vermieterin meinte, der könne auch zugeschüttet werden, wenn ich den nicht haben wolle...
Da ich es jedoch sehr reizvoll finde, einen Teich im Garten zu haben, will ich mich daran gern erstmal versuchen. Zuschütten kann ich den dann ja immer noch! 

Ich brauche Menschen, mit denen ich mich austauschen, von denen ich lernen kann. Noch bin ich so unsicher in allen meinen Überlegungen und Handlungen rund um den Teich. 

Es ist wohl auch lange nichts passiert mit/am, im Teich.

Soviel fürs Erste von mir
LG, BalticNici


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling kurz vorgestellt*

Hallo Nici,

:Willkommen2 im Forum



> Ich brauche Menschen, mit denen ich mich austauschen, von denen ich lernen kann. Noch bin ich so unsicher in allen meinen Überlegungen und Handlungen rund um den Teich.


 
jetzt haste ja den richtigen "Verein" gefunden  

es ist immer besser sich vorab schlau zu machen, *bevor* das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.

Kannst mal ein paar Bildchen machen und uns zeigen - dann ist es immer leichter Tipps zu geben.


----------



## Joerg (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling kurz vorgestellt*

Hallo Nici,
ein Teich ist normalerweise eine Bereicherung.
Falls der richtig angelegt wird, ist es auch Entspannung und keine Belastung.

Wenn du den Teich und die möglicherweise vorhandene Technik etwas näher beschreibst, wird sich sicher eine brauchbare Kösung finden.


----------



## BalticNici (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling kurz vorgestellt*

Moin Moin, 

und danke für die freundliche Begrüßung. Ich habe jetzt mal ein Album erstellt, damit Ihr eine Vorstellung davon habt, wovon ich rede...äh schreibe. Das Album ist zwar genau in der umgekehrten Reihenfolge der Entstehung der Photos, aber was soll´s. 

Mein größtes Problem momentan sind die Algen, von denen ich hier ja aber schon gelesen habe, dass ich mich eigentlich drüber freuen sollte. Ich glaube nur, dass der Teich etwas reichlich davon hat. Und wohl vermutlich zu wenig Pflanzen - zumindest im Teich (am Ufer sind ja mehr als reichlich). Sah im April noch gar nicht danach aus. Wasser ist momentan rar, da ich noch gar nicht weiß, wie und wo ich anfangen soll. Die Tiefe und endgültige Wassermenge ist mir ebenso noch ein Rätsel. Ebenso das schwimmende ¿ (Ironie) Pflanzenkarussel mit den Wasserlilien und die vermutlich zu stark ausgebreiteten Seerosen.  *seufz

Meine Vermieterin sagte mir, ihr Vater habe den Teich vor etlichen Jahren angelegt und sie hätte keine Ahnung davon... 

Naja...soviel erstmal hier. Ich bin wirklich froh, dieses Forum gefunden zu haben! 

Gruß
Nici


----------



## lutzdoggen (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling kurz vorgestellt*

Hallo Nici,
erstmal Schlamm raus und am Teichran zwischenlagern wegen er Bewohner danach Wasser auffüllen und Algen entfernen, mit jeder Ladung Algen holst Nährstoffe aus dem Teich. Pass aber bitte auf die Kaulquappen auf wenn welche da sind. Die sind ganz fleissige Helfer bei deiner Arbeit.
Danach Geduld nichts überstürzen.
LG
Uwe u. die Doggenbande


----------



## BalticNici (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling kurz vorgestellt*

Hallo Uwe,

danke für die Tipps und Hinweise.

Ich weiß noch gar nicht mal, wie ich den Schlamm aus dem Teich raus bekommen soll. Ich habe eine Wathose und schon überlegt, ob ich da mal rein gehe - aber da könnte ich ja auch viel kaputt machen (Bewohner)!? Beim Baumarkt gibt es einen Teichschlammsauger - aber damit würde ich ja alles Leben mit einsaugen!? Kaulquappen habe ich noch keine gesehen, bisher nur Libellenlarven - die gestern nach dem Abschöpfen von Algen (die ich dann am Ufer abgelegt habe), wieder in den Teich marschiert sind.

Ratsuchende Grüße
Nici


----------



## Connemara (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling kurz vorgestellt*

Hallo Nici,
ich glaube, da hast du etwas sehr Feines "geerbt"...auch wenn es jetzt noch etwas wild aussieht. Ich denke auch, dass die ersten Maßnahmen sein könnten den Schlamm zum großen Teil zu entfernen (vielleicht wirklich erst einmal vorsichtig reingehen und mit Eimer rausholen) und zu schauen, was wirklich alles in dem Teich ist. Einen Überblick zu bekommen, wäre schon nicht schlecht. 
Hast du Fische im teich entdeckt und gibt es Technik (Filter) am Teich?
Wasser würde ich ebenfalls so bald wie möglich auffüllen. Mir kommt es so vor, als wenn das kein Problem sein wird, denn auf einem der ersten Bilder (vom April) ist der Wasserstand deutlich höher. Wird wohl Verlust durch Verdunstung sein!
Wie hier im Forum schon ganz oft beschrieben ist es wichtig, Unterwasserpflanzen drin zu haben, die den Algenwuchs vermindern.
Die ganze Anlage des Teiches gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut und es sieht auch so schon, wenn auch etwas verwildert, sehr idyllisch aus!


----------



## Gladiator (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling kurz vorgestellt*

Bissel wenig wasser, und irgendwie voll zugewachsen^^
aber schick 

und wenns dir freude macht, kannst daran noch rumbauen  
immer was zu tun


----------



## BalticNici (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling kurz vorgestellt*

Danke Birgit,

Du hast mich mit Deinen Worten echt zum Aufatmen gebracht und nun freue ich mich noch mehr über diesen Teich. 

Die Hoffnung und der Mut zum Machen und zur Geduld ist mit meinem Anschluss an dieses Forum ernorm gestiegen. 

Jaaa, Schlamm und Algen raus und Wassernachschub will ich bald realisieren. Und viel Lesen werde ich noch müssen! Das weiß ich. 

Heute war ich nur auf einen kurzen Abstecher am Teich, um meinem Freund zu zeigen, wie sich die Natur dort entwickelt hat. Er hat auch sehr gestaunt. Und uns zeigte sie die erste Seerosenblüte, die sich langsam öffnen will... (ein Photo habe ich heute leider nicht gemacht).

Ich wünsch Euch was
Nici


----------



## BalticNici (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling kurz vorgestellt*

Moin Moin!

Ich stecke mitten im Umzug und habe daher wenig Zeit, mich um den Teich zu kümmern. Inzwischen hat der Regenmann einiges an Wasser aufgefüllt - Photos davon habe ich aber noch keine gemacht. 

Die Frage nach Technik kann ich erstmal so beantworten: gar keine.
Allerdings habe ich da zwei Dinge gefunden... Ein Kabel, was nah am Teich aus dem Boden kommt, und im Teich am Rand ein Schlauch (siehe Bilder). Ich habe (noch) keine Ahnung, was diese für Funktionen haben bzw. hatten.

Ich hoffe, dass ich ab in etwa zwei Wochen von der neuen Wohnung und meinem Teich aus berichten können werde und dann auch mehr Möglichkeiten habe, dort etwas zu verrichten. 

Sofern meine Zeit es zulässt, lese ich mir neues Teichwissen an. Ich habe hier im Forum schon einiges Interessantes erfahren. Dank Euch! Ich fühle mich wohl hier!

Gern würde ich auch am Technik-Chat teilnehmen, aber ob das technisch klappt (weiß noch nicht, ab wann ich wo Telefon und Internet noch oder schon habe), steht noch in den Sternen...

Schönen Sonntag noch
Nici


----------



## flusskrebs (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling kurz vorgestellt*

Einen guten Tag,
ist wirklich eine feine Sache, einen fertigen Teich zu "erben". Insbesondere die schon gesichteten Libellenlarven werden schon in den nächsten Wochen ein faszinierendes Schauspiel mit ihrer Verwandlung in fliegende Wunderwesen bieten. Erst muss man mal häufiger nachsehen, ob sich eine an einem Blatt oder Halm aus dem Wasser nach oben gehangelt hat. In diesem Jahr wird es wegen der anhaltenden Kälte aber noch so etwa zwei Wochen dauern, dann geht es bis Ende August weiter. Viel Zeit mitbringen, die Verwandlung lann bis zu fünf Stunden dauern.
Vie freude mit dem Biotop
Flusskrebs


----------



## BalticNici (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling kurz vorgestellt*

Hallo, da bin ich wieder...

um den Teich konnte ich mich diesen Sommer nun doch leider gar nicht kümmern, weil der Umzug meine Zeit und mich komplett aufgefressen hat. Dazu hatte ich lange Zeit kein Telefon und Internet (bzw. Internet nur über eine superlahme Stick-Notlösung). __ Libellen habe ich nicht schlüpfen, aber __ fliegen und leider auch sterben sehen (dank meiner beiden jagdfreudigen Katzen) 

Trotzdem möchte ich hier im Forum nach Möglichkeit "am Ball bleiben". Ich kann ja nur dazu lernen.

Soviel erstmal von mir
Nici


----------



## ina1912 (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichneuling kurz vorgestellt*

Hallo Nici!

Dein kleiner Erbteich sieht ja wirklich sehr idyllisch aus! Ich würde optisch auch nichts verändern, nur mit Wartung und Pflege eingreifen. Zunächst wäre wichtig, den Wasserstand auf Höchstniveau zu bringen, denn UV-Strahlen und Frost machen auf Dauer die Folie brüchig. Für diesen Herbst wäre zu empfehlen, alle in den Teich hängenden abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile usw mit der Laubharke oder dem Kescher herauszuholen, denn die bilden Dir sonst die nächste Schlammgeneration. Fürs Frühjahr, wenn Du die vertrockneten Gräser und Stauden abgeschnitten hast und bevor wieder alles zuwuchert, würde ich ringsum einmal den Folienrand untersuchen. Sprich: die Feldsteine mal anheben, Folie suchen und ggf. freilegen, wenn von außen her schon Wurzelwerk darüber gewachsen sein sollte. Dies ist zumindest wahrscheinlich, da der Teich ja schon einige Jahre nicht gewartet wurde, wie Du sagst. Ansonsten ziehen Dir Erdreich und Wurzeln dauerhaft Wasser aus dem Teich ins endlose Gartenreich. Ich hab das dieses Frühjahr auch nach 10 Jahren mal gemacht, was da schon eine Erdschicht über die Folie gewachsen war! Zum Schluß die Folie wieder schön hochkant stellen, Feldsteine wieder zum Fixieren daran stellen, und die Lücken dazwischen mit einigen kleinen Ablegern der entfernten Staudenhorste auffüllen, soweit die nasse Füße vertragen. Aber schön auf eine strikte Abgrenzung zwischen drinnen und draußen achten!
LG Ina


----------

